# Stupid Question...but placement of a HOB filter?



## BigJay180 (Jul 20, 2014)

You put it where it's easiest for you to reach and maintain.

If something is a pain for me to do, I do it less.


----------



## rick dale (Feb 26, 2014)

*hob*

Definitely in the middle for the best filtration and water movement.


----------



## DayOlder (Jul 12, 2014)

My best advice to you is for the time being simply remove the entire plastic strip and try the HOB in various locations. Once you have figured out where you want it, then you can cut the plastic strip and place it back on. Personally I like to leave the strip off because it gives you a place to add ferts, feed, and meds without having to lift the top.


----------



## Tyrone (Nov 22, 2013)

Everybody has a point. Also consider the type of scape you have. Plants and hardscape etc. Consider your intake and outflow. Will the intake interfere with your hardscape or suck in plants. For instance, you have a primary(large) stone in your hardscape, you don't want the outflow to directly hit the back of the stone, right. Bad flow. Also overfiltration is not a bad thing. Don't be afraid to go one up on the recommended filter. You can always find ways to control the flow.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Tyrone said:


> Everybody has a point. Also consider the type of scape you have. Plants and hardscape etc. Consider your intake and outflow. Will the intake interfere with your hardscape or suck in plants. For instance, you have a primary(large) stone in your hardscape, you don't want the outflow to directly hit the back of the stone, right. Bad flow. Also overfiltration is not a bad thing. Don't be afraid to go one up on the recommended filter. You can always find ways to control the flow.


+1 to all of this


----------



## touchofgreen (Nov 3, 2014)

Tyrone said:


> Everybody has a point. Also consider the type of scape you have. Plants and hardscape etc. Consider your intake and outflow. Will the intake interfere with your hardscape or suck in plants. For instance, you have a primary(large) stone in your hardscape, you don't want the outflow to directly hit the back of the stone, right. Bad flow. Also overfiltration is not a bad thing. Don't be afraid to go one up on the recommended filter. You can always find ways to control the flow.


Thanks! I have an AquaClear 20 on my 5.5 gal tank, it's adjustable to a light flow...I was sold when I saw that. I was dealing with an old clunky, internal filter that took up so much room it wasn't funny. Decided to upgrade and over-filter the tank as it's going to house a Dwarf Puffer and they are messy fish.

You are right, the middle seems to be the best spot for my set up...it's open and no plants to get sucked into the intake. I have to remember that scaping dictates all aspects of the tank.


----------

